# اسهل و افضل طريقة للصابون السائل



## مصري 5000 (14 أغسطس 2013)

اسهل و افضل طريقة للصابون السائل
بصراحة ينافس المنتجات المعبأة 

تعتمد على تعادل المواد الحمضية مع المواد القلوية
و اضافة بعض المواد التى تعطي رفاهية زيادة للصابون

نبدأ بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
​ لعمل برميل 100 كيلو
1- ملئ 2/3 البرميل ماء

2- اضافة 100 جرام الي 150 جرام تايلوز حتي تمام الزوبان
افضل تايلوز هو التايلوز الالماني

3- 8 الى 10 سلفونيك
يفضل الشفاف اماكن بيعة باب الشعرية ( سلفونيك الفرعونية - او - الفتح )
دول افضل نوعين سلفونيك انا اشتغلت بيهم

4- اضافة صودا قشور بعد ازابتها في الماء أو استخدام صودا سائلة جاهزة حتي تمام التعادل بأستخدام ورق البي اتش
افضل بي اتش للصابون بي اتش 7 و هو اللون الاخضر لورق البي اتش

5- اضافة 1 كيلو : 4 كيلو مادة اسمها بلس فوم او plus foam
المادة دي الماني ممتازة و رخيصة لزيادة الرغوة و تجعل الصابون شفاف و بتزيد من قوامة 3 اضعاف تاجر واحد بس هو اللى بيبعها في مصر اسمه الحاج محمد

6- اضافة من 1 كيس الي 3 كيس ملح

7- ريحة حسب الرغبة
من عند الزواوى للعطور في باب الشعرية

8- مادة حافظة 100 جرام
حتي لا يتعفن

9- تكملة البرميل ماء حتي 100 كيلو

لأي استفسار معاكو إنشاء الله :7:


----------



## AHMEDZAIN (5 سبتمبر 2013)

شكرا لك 
عايز اعرف منين اجيب سلفونك الفرعونية أو الفتح ويا ريت بالتحديد وتقريباً اسعاره ايه.
المادة اللي بيبيعها عم محمد دي مختلفة عن التكسابون وسعرها ايه وفين مكان عم محمد.


----------

